# Some Simple ABT's



## otownkyle (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have been reading these forums for a long time now and decided it was time to contribute with a post. After reading over the ABT posts for a long while I figured I needed to smoke some up. Thanks to all who post on this forum, I have learned a lot!

Simple Cheese Mix - Cream cheese, 6 cheese blend & Tony's








Wrapped in bacon, ready for some smoke







On the smoker at 225* for 3 hours







Ready to eat!


----------



## sinseven (Jun 16, 2010)

Those came out picture perfect! Great job!


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 16, 2010)

They look awesome. I haven't tried them yet, but it wont be long. This weekend might be a good opportunity.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2010)

They look great nice job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





bet they tasted very good too


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

They look perfect! Love the looks of the bacon.. nice!!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome looks great, and no toothpicks, I am impressed

whats really crazy is I love cream cheese and did not like them when I did them with cream cheeses, I have been usig JD Sausage and various cheeses to stuff them.

I have to try the Cream Cheese again

JD ABT's


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats, that ABT lot looks real inviting. It's all good my friend.


----------

